# Under pressure!



## norman vandyke (May 8, 2020)

Finally made a pressure tank. First two tries at cactus scales. Green is PR and copper is acrylic. I think I'm done with PR. Smell is just so bad and I wouldn't want to put it on a lathe. Very hard stuff. Works great if you're not turning though.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2020)

Norman, what is PR?


----------



## norman vandyke (May 9, 2020)

Tony said:


> Norman, what is PR?


Polyester resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 9, 2020)

Those look great! What type of cactus is that? Did you stabilize it first?


----------



## norman vandyke (May 9, 2020)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Those look great! What type of cactus is that? Did you stabilize it first?


Prickly pear, I think. Bonus from a buy I made here years ago. I did stabilize first.


----------



## Wildthings (May 9, 2020)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Those look great! What type of cactus is that? Did you stabilize it first?


Yep Prickly Pear cactus leaves skeleton


----------

